# John Deere CS56 or CS62, r these saws worth their salt



## symour (Jan 19, 2003)

Does any body have a clue if these new John Deere Pro series saws are worth a hoot.

Or is the fact that a Tractor Co. is making a chainsaw the only clue one needs.


Thanks 
Symour


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 19, 2003)

No one has mentioned these saws in a few months. Last summer everyone was recommending them based on (supposedly) good numbers for HP and price. I guess they got what they paid for and quit talking about their purchases.

But that's just an assumption.


----------



## symour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks TreeClimber

I'll do some threadf searches

Symour


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jan 19, 2003)

They are made by Efco in Italy ,the former Olympyc, (not misspelled) They are very good saws. They have metal chassis and closed ports. It is rumored they are sold in other parts of the world as other brands, maybe including Pro Mac, which if true, suggest an e-lux connection.

PS: for some reason not understood by me, the 56 runs just about as strong as the 62 and can be had for $50 to $100 less. Now thats comparing a 56, 18" .325 with a 62 3/8, 20". That is about the way you find them set up off the shelf.

I sell them as Efcos.


----------



## John in MA (Jan 19, 2003)

Every report I've heard from people who did buy them was positive. Efco traditionally makes high quality saws.

They own the European rights to the McCulloch name. Macs sold over there are Italian pro saws.


----------



## symour (Jan 19, 2003)

*has anyone worked on them, jd's?*

Thanks for all the input so far everyone.

Symour


----------



## Mack (Jan 20, 2003)

I offer them, (EFCO), with a 10 day exchange towards a Jonsered or Dolmar. Haven't had one come back yet.
The guys that have been running them, or the earlier Olympiks, won't buy anything else. The 56 and 62 make good firewood or pulp saws for the pros. The new 47 and 52 could rule the midsize market for hp/weight/dollars. 
They need a good merchandizing program.
You may want to check the manufacture of the jugs in some of the other equipment out there, many came out of the Reggio plant.
The EFCO brand is a real sleeper.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Mar 6, 2003)

*Efco / Deere Chain Saws*

I guess the thing I'd be concerned with on these saws is the limited service network and parts availability. Deere is new to the space, and it remains to be seen how comitted they are to it. Go to their website and you have a hard time even finding info on "John Deere" chain saws.

Efco I never even heard of until I started doing some research on Husky's and Stihl. I don't doubt that they are good saws, but everything has the potential to break, and certainly you'll need "consumables".

Brad


----------



## racereric (Mar 6, 2003)

Someone said that there might be a connection betweem them and elux. Could be. Take a look at the decomp. valve on the Efco/ John Deere models and you can see they use the same one Husky and Jonsered use. ?? EO.


----------



## glens (Mar 6, 2003)

Or they just buy those parts from the same supplier...


----------



## ac45 (Mar 6, 2003)

If efco is a good saw, then Id buy an efco, not a John Deere. John Deeere Has one of the best marketing schemes of any company. They do the same thing with a lot of their farm equipment. they contract it out to other companys, and slap a sticker on it that says nothing runs like a deere. For example any john deere tractor under 30 hp is really a yanmar. Identical tractor, just different paint. all you have to do is look on the serial tag. Besides if you own a John Deere you have to get an ego or attutude, that it is the best.


----------



## ratman36 (Dec 27, 2007)

*deere cs56*

we use one to cut firewood and it is a great saw.better than ms290 stihl and comparable to husky xp series.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 28, 2007)

The 62 has a good power to weight ratio, but not as good as the specs say.

The 56 has less power for the same weight.

The only complaints I have seen on those saws have been about anti-vibe and fit/finish - never used or seen one "live" myself.

They are the same saws as the same generation Emak and Oleo-Mac saws.....


----------



## clintb (Dec 28, 2007)

I ripped some 10 month dry sweetgum yesterday for firewood and used 4 saws. the first was a 5018 cub 50cc that i ported [4 port closed transfer], i think it cuts about like a stock 036. Then a cs62 that i ported last week and a husky 262 that is ported and they cut about the same. Then i tried the ported 372, no problem telling the difference in this saw. So i'm thing that the emak saws can be compared cc to cc to the stihl and huskys and the only difference will be how long they last, and i'll probably never find out having 17 saws and only cutting firewood and trees for the bandmill.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## Aaron441 (Jan 11, 2011)

*cs56*

Yes they are worth it. I bought a CS56 new a few years ago. Even if on paper it has less power than a CS62 I have never thought it was weak. I have never run a 62 but I would bet that in real world condtions there is not much difference. I run a 3/8 16 or 18 in bar on mine. It has plenty of power for that. I know a guy who runs one with a 3/8 20" bar and he says it has plenty of power for that.
The antivibe is not as nice as the spring mounts on the newer Stihls or Huskys, but it is as good as any other rubber mounted saw. If you have to replace the mounts they offer heavy duty ones. I would use those. Mine are starting to get loose but it has been used fairly hard. I would buy another one in a second if I needed it.


----------



## ABN_PFDR (Jan 15, 2011)

*John Deere Saws*

I had three JD saws. They were all under powered. Parts were hard to get unless you live near A John Deere house and very few stocked chainsaw parts. I sold them all because John Deere would not honor their warranty on the saws. Two of them I bought I had to return them after their first use because because the guide bar bolts came out of the saws. 
I highly reccommend choosing another brand.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 15, 2011)

I would not buy another Efco because I have never been able to get the air filter to seal reliably. 

Other than the air filter, it's not a bad saw. However, the air filter is a deal breaker.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, a thread from 2003.
JD CS 62, good reliable runner. Not the build quality of any of my Stihls.
Pro's - Easy start, Efco support, oils like BP
Con - Outboard clutch, generally lower quality bolts and nuts than Stihl

I wouldn't go out of my way to buy one unless at a significant discount. I bought my Efco MT3600 by chance and won the CS 62 by chance.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

They are Efco saws. Efco saws are GREAT- I know a guy with one of these and he loves it. I swear he sleeps with the thing! I just ordered an Efco from the local dealer on the back of reading here and talk from this guy and people he knows who run Efco. I heard that the Deeres aint doing good in terms of exposure as lots of Deere dealers are also Stihl dealers, so they'd rather stick to just handling the Stihls instead of two saw lines.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 16, 2011)

Picked up a used CS62 this month. Nice saw. Stronger than my 165. Way easier on gas also. Put 3 1/2 tanks thru it Friday morning. That worked out to 1 3/4 loads on my C6 forwarder. 5 for loads = a tractor trailer load of logs.

CS62 is a keeper for me. Anyone want to sell theirs?


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, sounds awesome Stihl Crazy. I think the 165 may have been EPA sabotaged versus its predecessor. In Europe they have a 162...I bet that is the JD62.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup, JD CS62 = Efco 162.

Can't get the 162 in Canada. I can get 162 cyl kits to put on the 156. Guys that bought the 165 are trading it in for another 156. They like them better.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 16, 2011)

only thing wrong with Efcos is the dealer network, or lack thereof, at least in my neck of the world. had efco saws for decades and can't seem to get anything else.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> only thing wrong with Efcos is the dealer network, or lack thereof, at least in my neck of the world. had efco saws for decades and can't seem to get anything else.


 Agreed!!! I never heard of them until my local dealer said they were going to hook up with them. The 5 year warranty really intrigued me. Some reading here and some hearsay had me convinced- I bought one blind so am now waiting nervously for it! The guy at my dealer says he thinks they are taking the USA more seriously now by setting up a US HQ, so maybe we will be seeing them more and more. I will be anyway!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> Agreed!!! I never heard of them until my local dealer said they were going to hook up with them. The 5 year warranty really intrigued me. Some reading here and some hearsay had me convinced- I bought one blind so am now waiting nervously for it! The guy at my dealer says he thinks they are taking the USA more seriously now by setting up a US HQ, so maybe we will be seeing them more and more. I will be anyway!


 
i keep thinking about getting the 165 but hear mixed reviews. really would like to get the JD which is a 162 (before EPA?)


----------



## slipknot (Jan 16, 2011)

ABN_PFDR said:


> I had three JD saws. They were all under powered. Parts were hard to get unless you live near A John Deere house and very few stocked chainsaw parts. I sold them all because John Deere would not honor their warranty on the saws. Two of them I bought I had to return them after their first use because because the guide bar bolts came out of the saws.
> I highly reccommend choosing another brand.



Under powered?? only if you normally run ported saws. The guide bar bolts came out? I dnt see that happening....what models did you have? The only way they will come out is if you over tighten them. I think your full of oop:


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 16, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i keep thinking about getting the 165 but hear mixed reviews. really would like to get the JD which is a 162 (before EPA?)


Really, look at the numbers versus similar 65cc saws. The numbers dont tell all the story, but they are good. Now- check the prices. The Efcos are really well priced. For the price of of other 65cc saws you can get a MT7200 saw. More saw, same price!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 16, 2011)

Something is holding the 165 back. It has to be the porting #'s as it shares most of the 162 parts. Going to compare both when the 165 comes back. The 165 should outcut the 162. Not going to stop playing with it until it does.


----------



## GoRving (Jan 16, 2011)

Love my 156!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Something is holding the 165 back. It has to be the porting #'s as it shares most of the 162 parts. Going to compare both when the 165 comes back. The 165 should outcut the 162. Not going to stop playing with it until it does.


 
love to hear about it when you do.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> side mounted chain adjuster



Wish they had not changed that on the CS 62, that's one of the reason's I greatly favor my Stihls.

/edit the CS 62 does NOT have a side chain tensioner.


----------



## wiskey_6 (Jan 17, 2011)

*CS62 and CS81*

I have had a CS62 since 2001 and it still runs strong. I use it mainly for cutting medium sized firwood. The downfall is the airfilter system. I have tried almost everything to get the outer cover to seal good and stop small particles from getting into the intake manifold. The CS62 has lots of power and is easy on the fuel. 

I traded my CS 81 because I could't cut in real dry dirty conditions due to the airfilter system. I liked it better than my MS660 for mid range power. IMO the CS62 is a great ocassional use saw.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Something is holding the 165 back. It has to be the porting #'s as it shares most of the 162 parts. Going to compare both when the 165 comes back. The 165 should outcut the 162. Not going to stop playing with it until it does.


 
I wonder if it has a longer stroke which might account for the drop off in RPM's...compared to the 162. I read somewhere the 70 cc vs 81 cc efco saws were like that. I think they had different part numbers for crank and rod....

I am also interested in seeing what the deal is on them 165's.

On my 156 the muffler cracked all to hell in the back of it...I put a different muffler on it from an older 962 with the exhaust stinger instead of louvers....it woke up a lot and i haven't modded it at all.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Something is holding the 165 back. It has to be the porting #'s as it shares most of the 162 parts. Going to compare both when the 165 comes back. The 165 should outcut the 162. Not going to stop playing with it until it does.



Going by memory now, but the 165 used to be heavy and underpowered for its size, but somehow that seems to have changed lately - I hope it is not just a specs "adjustment".......

Those saws all _*looks*_ like crap, specially the JD versions, but apparently they aren't!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 17, 2011)

From the saws I have used, 156, 62 (61.5cc) and 165 (63cc) the 165 has the weakest in field performance ( for my type of work anyway ). In another situation it may be better. When the demo comes back I will pull the cyl and free it up.

My loaner Jonsered 625 was stronger and quicker than the 165.

The Efco lineup is not poor quality, however feature wise they are a bit dated. I hate the 156-165 topcover. Can live with the air filter setup, had saws with worse filters. Overall they are a good match for the 200 series Husky.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 17, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Going by memory now, but the 165 used to be heavy and underpowered for its size, but somehow that seems to have changed lately - I hope it is not just a specs "adjustment".......
> 
> Those saws all _*looks*_ like crap, specially the JD versions, but apparently they aren't!


 
saw troll your being a turd....i bet you just don't like efco's because now when people reach for the red...they grab an efco...lol. Nah just messin with ya...jonsereds are fine saws just like husqvarna's


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> .....
> 
> The Efco lineup is not poor quality, however feature wise they are a bit dated. A good match for the 200 series Husky.



That is how I read the situation + they have very little sence concerning a good looking design, and the JD versions are by far the worst regarding that.....


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 18, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That is how I read the situation + they have very little sence concerning a good looking design, and the JD versions are by far the worst regarding that.....


 
Agree with you on the design. I think some parts were made with no other purpose than to test the patience of the user.


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll agree that the Efco saws aren't the most stylishly designed, but who gives a turd? If they work and last and cut then they are good. As for short on features- name what they are missing! 2 ring pistons, comp release, etc...what do you need, built in HDTV?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 19, 2011)

mybe a floor show and snacks


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 19, 2011)

Great Smokies said:


> I'll agree that the Efco saws aren't the most stylishly designed, but who gives a turd? If they work and last and cut then they are good. As for short on features- name what they are missing! 2 ring pistons, comp release, etc...what do you need, built in HDTV?



Side chain tension would be nice on 156-165 line.
Clip topcover would be nice. 
Better design on carb/filter boots would be nice.
Heated handles would be nice.
Lose the peak on starter side.

These things are by no means deal breakers, but do make for a nicer saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 19, 2011)

i've never really understood the big deal concerning side chain tensioners. i turn my saw off to tension the chain anyway. what diff does it make whether you turn the direct drive front tensioner or the worm gear side tensioner. what am i missing?


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 19, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've never really understood the big deal concerning side chain tensioners. i turn my saw off to tension the chain anyway. what diff does it make whether you turn the direct drive front tensioner or the worm gear side tensioner. what am i missing?



Try using a front tensioner when your saw is stuck in a tree. Got many stihls out of being stuck by backing off tension and removing the saw from the bar, leaving only the bar in the tree as I push it over with the skidder.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 19, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've never really understood the big deal concerning side chain tensioners. i turn my saw off to tension the chain anyway. what diff does it make whether you turn the direct drive front tensioner or the worm gear side tensioner. what am i missing?


 
Probably zilch if you cut wood the short way.

If you mount the saw in an Alaskan Mark III it makes a big difference. Also the side tends to stay cleaner.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Try using a front tensioner when your saw is stuck in a tree. Got many stihls out of being stuck by backing off tension and removing the saw from the bar, leaving only the bar in the tree as I push it over with the skidder.


 


gemniii said:


> Probably zilch if you cut wood the short way.
> 
> If you mount the saw in an Alaskan Mark III it makes a big difference. Also the side tends to stay cleaner.


 
both answers satisfy my curiosity. dang. learned something new today. thanks both


----------



## TUNEDSAW (Jan 27, 2011)

*John Deere CS56 & 62 Cylinders?*

Is the CS56 & 62 Cylinders interchangable? got a CS56 with a toasted
Jug & Piston, Was wondering if anyone tried mounting 62 Cylinder onto
56 Case? Done some Research looking @ both Deere IPL'S. Besides 
Igntion system differences, possible carb change? most of part No#s match
between the 2 identical "SAME PART" numbered cases.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never tried it, but from the shared parts in the IPL, it seems to be a straight swap.


----------



## TUNEDSAW (Jan 28, 2011)

Been tossing the idea around for awhile, but not committed to it because of the
fact their may be a hidden difference the IPL isnt telling you. Let alone the
cost of jug kit and finding out it dont work. 

But im willing to take the risk, just wanted some imput before i make my
decision.


----------



## SAWZ (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not hesitate on an efco 956 or 962 saw. When my dad (retired) goes to thin the woodlot or cut firewood he takes the CS 56 or CS 62 John Deere and the MS 361 and Husky 359 are sitting in the garage all shined up photo op ready. They are all stock saws and when asked he'll tell you "they start ALL THE TIME and run like hell all day long that is why I use um".


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 28, 2011)

Tunedsaw, I believe they do swap out.

On side tensioners...besides the previous (awesome) reasons, I have one. It's just plain easier to get to!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 28, 2011)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I have never tried it, but from the shared parts in the IPL, it seems to be a straight swap.


 
Cranks are the same? Thought the conn rod was different, since its a captured design, then the crank is different...


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 28, 2011)

156 and 9(1)62 the same, 165 is different. Carry on.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 28, 2011)

im not familiar with those saws but I do know that john deere bought out homelite .


----------



## TUNEDSAW (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow

I really appreicate the imput from everyone, Gives me a little more reinsurance in repairing this saw with a 62 Cylinder. I photo shoot these type of prodjects. 
Just cant let this saw it goto waste. It gets used by the family quite bit until
now, after my brother brung it back with the current damage, Dad was not happy So he is fliping for the bill.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 29, 2011)

Yoopermike said:


> im not familiar with those saws but I do know that john deere bought out homelite .


 
These aren't related to the Homelite ones lately made. Deere has also divested themselves of that division. As of now, the only *** sold in Deere stores is NOS and Stihl, if the dealership chooses to carry them.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 29, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Cranks are the same? Thought the conn rod was different, since its a captured design, then the crank is different...



156 crank # 50010115R
962 crank # 50010115R

Looks like a match to me.


----------



## TUNEDSAW (Jan 30, 2011)

A 962 cylinder should also work on 156 frame? being from the same Efco/ OlyMac 
Family. differences being cosmetic as Starter and Air Filter & Plastic Cover over Jug?


----------



## greg54 (Jan 16, 2012)

*efco 162 or 156*

I am looking for an efco 156 or preferably 162 if they are available. I dont know how old this posting is. I cant find any 162s or 962s I assume they're the same. I would like to find one for sale. Thanks greg54


----------



## cheeves (Jan 16, 2012)

greg54 said:


> I am looking for an efco 156 or preferably 162 if they are available. I dont know how old this posting is. I cant find any 162s or 962s I assume they're the same. I would like to find one for sale. Thanks greg54


Bailey's and Chainsawr.com, AS Sponsors sell new Efco's, among others. Older Olympics on CL and Fleabay.


----------



## jhellwig (Jan 16, 2012)

greg54 said:


> I dont know how old this posting is.



This makes the third bump from the dead.


----------



## TUNEDSAW (Jan 16, 2012)

The John Deere CS56 & CS62 (156) (162) OLEY-MAC 962 are efco knock offs but are just Green in color. You can find them on the web NEW @ times from existing dealer N.O.S. 

Dowda Farm Equiptment, In Douglasville Ga, (770) 942 2679 had a few left as of this past spring?

I bought a new CS56 from there, they are a deere dealer.After my brother overheated our CS56 (trashed the cylinder & piston) that we had NEW since 2003-04? , I did some extensive research about the saw components before attemping to convert my existing CS56 to a CS62 cylinder & piston. The CS56 Still waiting to get done as i have efco 962 cylinder & piston kit parts for it. 

Deere Drop the (Oley-Mac-Efco) saw /equiptment line in 2008, for stihl. You can still get support for parts though deere
yet.

Menards did carry EFCO saws the last i knew, may be another idea?


Good luck


----------



## greg54 (Jan 16, 2012)

*no 162s plenty of 156 but no 162s*

I searched the internet today for hours no efco 162s except overseas, no john deeres either.no cub cadets made by efco either. a member on here has new 165s NO WARRANTY $350 delivered but its less power.and heavier than 162 or 962 good deal if you are not worried about warranty and also parts are definately an issue with those saws and their parts are high! I should have bought that echo cs 600p awhile ago it went for $398.00 + 22.00 shipping but my wife was home. I have other saws so its not like I cant live without it but the echo is 13 lbs(powerhead) and 162 is 12.1 from what I read.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

greg54 said:


> I searched the internet today for hours no efco 162s except overseas, no john deeres either.no cub cadets made by efco either. a member on here has new 165s NO WARRANTY $350 delivered but its less power.and heavier than 162 or 962 good deal if you are not worried about warranty and also parts are definately an issue with those saws and their parts are high! I should have bought that echo cs 600p awhile ago it went for $398.00 + 22.00 shipping but my wife was home. I have other saws so its not like I cant live without it but the echo is 13 lbs(powerhead) and 162 is 12.1 from what I read.



You have not priced many Stihl parts.


----------



## greg54 (Jan 17, 2012)

*true*

I have had bad luck with stihl products so I stick with husqvarna/echo but I havent had a good stihl saw like a ms 260/261. I actually like the way the 260 feels, the 261 feels a pound heavier.But I bought a husqvarna 353 way cheaper than a stihl 260.I think the stihl would outlast the husqvarna but who wants the same saw forever. I like stihl having two rings as opposed to one on the others but the efco has two rings.But call any dealer and they dont have any in stock and no parts either. A guy on here has a good deal on an efco 165 $350 deliverd NEW but no factory warranty. So if it breaks or blows guess what? Thanks again


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 23, 2012)

In case somebody is looking for a cs62, I have on in the classifieds :msp_smile:


----------



## tommyus4 (Feb 23, 2012)

*vw-m*

I saw your ad, did a google and then read this thread. Funny how one thing leads to another. Learned some new things (side tensioner better on a mill, amongst other stuff).

Best comment was "didn't buy because wife was home". Hilarious (and true at times).

Good luck with your saw. I have serious CAD but I can't feed the beast for a while.


----------



## Backus (Feb 23, 2012)

*cs 56*

Just got a good deal on a cs 56 so now have a nice pair of Effies.  Whats the best muffler mod for this saw? Didn't see much in other threads.


----------



## vw_motorsports (Feb 23, 2012)

Backus said:


> Just got a good deal on a cs 56 so now have a nice pair of Effies.  Whats the best muffler mod for this saw? Didn't see much in other threads.



The efco mufflers are pretty good as is, a big empty can. I think more noise than power if modified.


----------



## Aaron441 (Feb 24, 2012)

Throw the screen away and pry the muffler outlet open with a screw driver. You can gain quite a bit just doing that. At least on a 56 though, if you go too far it will melt the edge of the brake handle.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 24, 2012)

The CS56 is a damn stout stock runner... I like to call them "heavy handed"...
Not to mention SEXY!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The CS56 is a damn stout stock runner... I like to call them "heavy handed"...
> Not to mention SEXY!!!



The green and yellow with the black accents gets me every time. Look at your saw, now look at mine, now at yours, now at mine. Its too sexy for you, isn't it?

Hedge, 3/8 or .325?

Some work on public/state/forest service land, you may need the screen. Consult your local laws. Just saying.
If you are not fueling it pig rich, the screen shouldn't hurt much, but I will grant some.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 25, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> The green and yellow with the black accents gets me every time. Look at your saw, now look at mine, now at yours, now at mine. Its too sexy for you, isn't it?
> 
> Hedge, 3/8 or .325?
> 
> ...



.325... Bone stock, just getting broke in... Limiters HAVE been removed though... Bought it off a fellow who won it in a raffle and never fueled it... It's like a throwback, but the boys love it!!! It'll get "the treatment" soon... And be switched over to 3/8 to comply with the rest of the fleet...


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> .325... Bone stock, just getting broke in... Limiters HAVE been removed though... Bought it off a fellow who won it in a raffle and never fueled it... It's like a throwback, but the boys love it!!! It'll get "the treatment" soon... And be switched over to 3/8 to comply with the rest of the fleet...



I got mine with an 18" .325, and thought it cut pretty good, but I swapped it out to 18" in 3/8's, and that worked great, but got a new RSN 20" .050 in .325 for about $12 shipped, and it ended up on the 56, and that cuts well also. Now I have a 52 in the fleet and its twin for sale. Have yet to cut with either.
They are set up OK, not the mess that Husky's seem like to me, and not as parochial as Stihls, and have a buddy thats an Efco dealer so parts are no problem for me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 25, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> I got mine with an 18" .325, and thought it cut pretty good, but I swapped it out to 18" in 3/8's, and that worked great, but got a new RSN 20" .050 in .325 for about $12 shipped, and it ended up on the 56, and that cuts well also. Now I have a 52 in the fleet and its twin for sale. Have yet to cut with either.
> They are set up OK, not the mess that Husky's seem like to me, and not as parochial as Stihls, and have a buddy thats an Efco dealer so parts are no problem for me.



Mine's got a 16" JD branded bar on it... Pretty much laughs at it... Eventually it'll have an 18 or 20... It'll get ported soon... That aught to be fun...


----------

